
Microsoft is making Xbox body wash - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/6/4/18652484/microsoft-xbox-lynx-body-wash-axe-lifestyle-gaming-products
======
thomasjudge
Brought to you by Microsoft, Axe Body Spray, and gamer's moms...

